# Won't be long now



## Cls_74

This was posted on Illinois Morel Mushroom's facebook page.


----------



## Already Gone

Very nice. Only 300 miles to go.

I'll bet that Blonde went down nicely.


----------



## northcentral

Man, we are getting snow here on Saturday and the woods don't have any green in them. Still shed hunting where I am at. Isn't the timetable about 50 miles north/week for morels?


----------



## Cls_74

That's the general rule of thumb, local climates can alter it.

Snow is a nice alternative for soil moisture though. To your south we will see 2-4" of rain over the next week which will run off and flood areas aleeady with elevated river levels. Snow will melt and soak into the ground giving a better saturation. I'd take a foot of snow over an inch of rain at this stage, although the ground in most areas is pretty saturated now.


----------



## Cls_74

Thinking it will be more of a "normal" start to the season here in central IL.

First week or two of April isn't looking promising for areas north of I-70. Thinking I-72 area will see the first reports in the 19th-25th timeframe which isn't out of the norm.

Won't even go out Master's weekend which is my go to weekend the past 6 years barring any significant heat waves. As long as the heat doesn't come in and dominate the weather we could have a good season around here, just need the rains to cooperate.


----------



## Cls_74

Thinking next weekend I might stop at my early spot and see where things stand.

Not discouraged in the slightest by the recent weather, I'd rather have it be a delayed season than a big cold snap after finding a few. Still think somewhere in the 19th-25th range around here in Springfield. Several years ago it would be a normal timeline, over the past 5-6 years we've had some well above normal temp years and that's got normal timing skewed a bit.

The only negative I can think of occuring now is going from the below normal temps to well above normal too quick. If things stay as they are we could be in for a great year finally.


----------



## Cls_74

I'd be a little more concerned if I was in southern IL where things have already started. Might see a decent snow late week down there. Been a crazy spell of weather for sure.


----------



## MorelDude88

Had a light snow flurry up here in dupage county, shouldnt affect anything. cold temps should rise above freezing here around noon.


----------



## Cls_74

Allegedly someone found a morel in Sangamon county today. Was posted on Illinois morel mushroom facebook page.

Proof was merely a phone with calendar pulled up. 

I'm very skeptical on this find, but it might be enough to get me to check my early spot before the snow hits Friday night.

I will say Masters weekend has been a good weekend for me several of the past 6 years or so, but we just haven't had the right temps in my opinion.

Doesn't really say where in Sangamon but can't imagine things much different towards the Montgomery County border.


----------



## Cls_74

4 straight days in the 60's and 70's, things will definitely get going around here. Unfortunately the below normal temps will becoming back, hopefully stays above freezing for the most part.

Think I will put in my vacation for May 11th through the 20th.


----------



## northcentral

Cls_74,
You think the beginning will be that late? I was thinking we might start seeing them around Peoria/Tazewell county the last weekend of April, or the week through May 5th. I'm really hoping next week will start things out in the woods


----------



## Cls_74

northcentral said:


> Cls_74,
> You think the beginning will be that late? I was thinking we might start seeing them around Peoria/Tazewell county the last weekend of April, or the week through May 5th. I'm really hoping next week will start things out in the woods


This warm up should get them coming up around here, but its going to get pretty chilly again the second half of the month. I think that will slow things down a bit, having a couple freezes and frosts.

I think if we can transition into more of a springlike pattern, rather than straight into the mid to upper 70's, low 80's it will be a good timeframe. Years past it would be an ideal time, just seems the past 6-7 years we have seen some early seasons and it has altered what we see as a normal year.

If my timing is off and it gets warmer than anticipated, I will still have plenty of time with 3 day weekends to get into the woods and my vacation will be spent catching some slabs on the spawn rather than buffalo gnats in the woods.


----------



## goshawk75

Cls_74 said:


> Allegedly someone found a morel in Sangamon county today. Was posted on Illinois morel mushroom facebook page.
> 
> Proof was merely a phone with calendar pulled up.
> 
> I'm very skeptical on this find, but it might be enough to get me to check my early spot before the snow hits Friday night.
> 
> I will say Masters weekend has been a good weekend for me several of the past 6 years or so, but we just haven't had the right temps in my opinion.
> 
> Doesn't really say where in Sangamon but can't imagine things much different towards the Montgomery County border.
> 
> View attachment 4436


How do you get to that map? Does it have other states?


----------



## Cls_74

goshawk75 said:


> How do you get to that map? Does it have other states?


It's on Illinois morels facebook page. I'm sure other groups do something similar for their areas but do not know of them, I only pay attention to IL's progression.

Might do a search for Chris Matherly's site, dont want to promote it here, but he used to have a national progression map but not neccessarily county specific. Haven't been to the site in a few years but guessing it still exists


----------



## goshawk75

Cls_74 said:


> It's on Illinois morels facebook page. I'm sure other groups do something similar for their areas but do not know of them, I only pay attention to IL's progression.
> 
> Might do a search for Chris Matherly's site, dont want to promote it here, but he used to have a national progression map but not neccessarily county specific. Haven't been to the site in a few years but guessing it still exists


OK Thank you.


----------



## duke

northcentral said:


> Cls_74,
> You think the beginning will be that late? I was thinking we might start seeing them around Peoria/Tazewell county the last weekend of April, or the week through May 5th. I'm really hoping next week will start things out in the woods


I'm thinking the last week of April also should be just about right time for Stark County Morel Mushroom Fstival! Hope to see you there!


----------



## Cls_74

Took a month lol.

Going to have about 2 weeks to get things done, there is very little rain coming for the central part of the state over the nwxt 10 days and the heat is about a week away

Short season around here likely


----------



## Cls_74

Switching my vacation to the 4th - 13th tomorrow. 11th -20th will end up being on the downswing


----------



## northcentral

WE NEED SOME RAIN. ALL FORECAST FOR RAIN HAS CHANGED. This is not looking like a good year for central IL. I had about 100 big yellow morels at this time last year. A couple of my spots will always have moisture but places I found them last year will prob have minimal to none with how dry it will be.


----------



## Cls_74

Rain is going to do the season in for a lot of us. Couple tenths in the next 10 days for a lot of the area with 80's coming next week.

Status quo I suppose. Get all the rain you could hope for, temps plummet and then when things finally get going the spigot shuts off and the dryer turns on.

This coming weekend will be the greys with some yellows starting to pop, then the heat turns on and the big yellows will start. Unfortunately with these warm ups, southerly winds will be steady amd dry everything out including the musrooms already up.

7 day forecasted precip, keeps trending drier and being pushed back.


----------



## northcentral

For Central IL Im guessing there will be some small greys up this wknd. I would say we will have a decent amount by May 5th but that will be nearing the end if we don't get any rain with the temps in the high 70's low 80's. I am hoping that isn't the case.


----------



## Jermanda411

They are up


----------



## Jermanda411




----------



## Cls_74

Found 7 this morning. Size is definitely better, just not enough numbers to justify all day treks yet.


----------



## RN4Veterans

Nice finds! What county were these found in?


----------



## danmando87

Well it’s like always soon to be good soon or b bad. But it’ll be here long or short it’ll b here. Make the best an follow your instincts never a bad season if u put you’re time in lol just jab in the ribs if the weather isn’t enough but this year definitely making my 65/90 mile to 90-120 search. Last year 2-3/4 pounds 3 shrooms


----------



## Cls_74

RN4Veterans said:


> Nice finds! What county were these found in?


Sangamon, Springfield area. If question was directed at me


----------



## northcentral

Jermanda411 said:


> View attachment 5513


What county is this in?


----------



## Cls_74

Good news is rain is coming, bad news coyld be too little, too late for some areas. Might still be good for the lower and cooler areas or areas where they really haven't started.

Most of tgis would fall Wed and Wed night and is just a 48 hour total. More can be expected into the weekend as well.

Thinking I'll hit some hill sides and tops this weekend, see what the heat actually does for those 3 days and may start in the cooler areas and lower spots next weekend at the start of my vacation and adjust accordingly.

I'll have my fishing gear with me as back up lol


----------



## Cls_74

northcentral said:


> What county is this in?


Not knowing for certain I would guess Montgomery and somewhere just south of Litchfield. Said he was about an hour south of Sangamon and a little bit further than Sherman in other threads.


----------



## northcentral

Cls_74 said:


> Not knowing for certain I would guess Montgomery and somewhere just south of Litchfield. Said he was about an hour south of Sangamon and a little bit further than Sherman in other threads.


Thanks Cls_74. After seeing the other post I figured somewhere near Springfield. Based on history, it would mean Peoria is def a week away. Going out on Sat to see what is out there. Will have to pick what's up though if we do find some. Kind of hoping it hasnt started yet and can wait for the rain. May Apples arent even up here


----------



## ckorte

Found in Madison county today


----------



## Tool fan

Check out jubilee college national forest the burned it last year was there last week was to soon but may be good now


----------

